# Zeal and Ardor



## rekcerW (Oct 8, 2019)

Fuck me running, I just haven't heard a band like them yet. I'm fkn hooked.


----------



## The Grey (Oct 12, 2019)

Glad to see someone spreading the word about them. The music is a brilliantly crafted mix of black metal and the blues. If I recall correctly the creator imagined a world where slaves of the American south embraced Satanism instead of Christianity as a form of rebellion against their captors. It's a wonderfully inventive concept with a wonderfully unique musical result. Highly recommended to any fans of extreme or soulful music.


----------



## rekcerW (Oct 20, 2019)

The Grey said:


> Glad to see someone spreading the word about them. The music is a brilliantly crafted mix of black metal and the blues. If I recall correctly the creator imagined a world where slaves of the American south embraced Satanism instead of Christianity as a form of rebellion against their captors. It's a wonderfully inventive concept with a wonderfully unique musical result. Highly recommended to any fans of extreme or soulful music.


yes, this so much. they are entrancing, like it has been a long time since i've been captivated by music like them. i can't turn away from them, they're like musical vacuums.


----------

